# MYSQL - Max Zugriffe - Sicherheit Zugangsdaten



## son gohan (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

weis jemand wieviel Zugriffe auf eine MYSQL Datenbank gleichzeitig ein MYSQL Server noch gut mit macht und ab wieviel es langsam kritisch wird, wie sieht es den aus bei tausend gleichzeitigen Abfragen von verschiedenen Clienten, ist das schon kritisch?

Um eine Abfrage machen zu können müsste ich meinen Clienten die Logindaten zur Datenbank geben, wie riskant ist sowas, und kann man das Risiko ausschalten, das die Clienten kein Unfug mit den Logindaten machen können?


----------



## clipper (8. Februar 2009)

ich bin jetzt mal der SQL-SERVER.

hallo betriebssystem - gib mal dein os zurück !
hallo hardware - anfrage an speicherverwaltung - was wieviel nur 256 mb 
hallo mysql.ini datei - anfrage an max connections aus  - aha bis 3999 ist noch etwas luft !
hallo net - ach ich frage gar nicht erst - wohl nur ne 1mb leitung...
---- also ich bin nur so gut, wie meine umgebeung ist.

und ich hab noch nicht gehört, dass einer soviel gleichzeitige zugriffe fertiggebracht hat.

deine zugangsdaten sind so sicher, wie du sie sicherst!
ansonsten schau doch mal bei http://www.mysql.com/

gruß
clipper


----------



## son gohan (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo Clipper,

Danke für den Beitrag.

Wegen der Überbelstung muss ich wohl einfach ausprobieren, wenn die geplante Homepage mal gut läuft such ich mir dann bessere Server.

Und wegen den Zugriff auf meine Datenbank von anderen Usern habe ich jetzt das stichwort "Grants" für Mysql gefunden.


----------



## Gumbo (8. Februar 2009)

Ein Benutzer sollte immer nur die Rechte haben, die er wirklich braucht.

Wenn du also jemandem den Zugriff auf deinen Datenbankserver gewähren willst, würde ich für ihn ein eigenes Benutzerkonto anlegen und nur die Rechte zuteilen, die er braucht/haben darf.
Wenn er also nur Datenbank A lesen dürfen soll, richte ich es so ein, dass er auch wirklich nur Datenbank A lesen darf.


----------



## son gohan (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo, danke Gumbo, das ist ein wertvoller Tipp, der wird mir sicher hilfreich sein.


----------



## dbwizard (10. Februar 2009)

son gohan hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Clipper,
> 
> Danke für den Beitrag.
> 
> ...



 Hmmm, "Tausend" gleichzeitige Session. Das wäre schon eine ziemlich grosse Anwendung, wenn es denn wirklich Concurrent Sessions wären. 
- Betreff Benutzer : Der Zugang zur Datenbank sollte NICHT über ein Benutzerkonto pro Benûtzer gemacht werden. Der Connect zur DB würde über einen Proxy-User laufen, und die Berechtigungen der "logischen" Benutzer könnten in der DB hinterlegt sein. 

Gruss


----------



## son gohan (10. Februar 2009)

dbwizard hat gesagt.:


> Betreff Benutzer : Der Zugang zur Datenbank sollte NICHT über ein Benutzerkonto pro Benûtzer gemacht werden. Der Connect zur DB würde über einen Proxy-User laufen, und die Berechtigungen der "logischen" Benutzer könnten in der DB hinterlegt sein.
> 
> Gruss



Hallo dbwizard, das hört sich sehr vernünftigt an, ich hatte mir jetzt auch das Stichwort "Grants" für MYSQL gemerkt, ist das schon das was du meinst oder kannst du vielleicht auch so ein Suchstichwort noch nennen wo ich nach Artikeln suchen kann die genau beschreiben was du meinst.

Wegen so vielen Zugriffen gleichzeitig habe ich immer gedacht eine Suchmaschine wie Google hat doch bestimmt öfter so 1000 gleichzeitige Abfragen, aber gut deren aufgebaute technik dazu ist sicher auch Ellen weit entfernt von dem was ich realisieren kann oder auch zur zeit überhaupt schon bräuchte, aber zu gut ist es nie finde ich wenn Verbesserungen mal gradd so möglich sind, naja Ansichtssache und natürlich auch eine Frag des Zeitaufwands.


----------



## dbwizard (10. Februar 2009)

son gohan hat gesagt.:


> Hallo dbwizard, das hört sich sehr vernünftigt an, ich hatte mir jetzt auch das Stichwort "Grants" für MYSQL gemerkt, ist das schon das was du meinst oder kannst du vielleicht auch so ein Suchstichwort noch nennen wo ich nach Artikeln suchen kann die genau beschreiben was du meinst.
> 
> Wegen so vielen Zugriffen gleichzeitig habe ich immer gedacht eine Suchmaschine wie Google hat doch bestimmt öfter so 1000 gleichzeitige Abfragen, aber gut deren aufgebaute technik dazu ist sicher auch Ellen weit entfernt von dem was ich realisieren kann oder auch zur zeit überhaupt schon bräuchte, aber zu gut ist es nie finde ich wenn Verbesserungen mal gradd so möglich sind, naja Ansichtssache und natürlich auch eine Frag des Zeitaufwands.



- Da müsstest du zuerst etwas mehr informationen geben, was du erreichen willst und welche Architektur du geplannt hast...Eine WEB - Anwendung, welche ins Internet  "deplyoed" wird kann ganz etwas anderes sein in Bezug auf Benutzer (Du kennst im WEB deine Benutzer oftmals nicht) als eine In-House- Appliaktion.

- Betreff gleichzeitige Anfragen kann dir niemand eine generelle Antwort geben, bis nicht einige grundlegende Info's vorhanden sind (Art der Anfragen, Datenmengen, wie skaliert die Applikation (wenn überhaupt) etc)

Gruss


----------



## son gohan (10. Februar 2009)

dbwizard hat gesagt.:


> - Da müsstest du zuerst etwas mehr informationen geben, was du erreichen willst und welche Architektur du geplannt hast...Eine WEB - Anwendung, welche ins Internet  "deplyoed" wird kann ganz etwas anderes sein in Bezug auf Benutzer (Du kennst im WEB deine Benutzer oftmals nicht) als eine In-House- Appliaktion.
> 
> - Betreff gleichzeitige Anfragen kann dir niemand eine generelle Antwort geben, bis nicht einige grundlegende Info's vorhanden sind (Art der Anfragen, Datenmengen, wie skaliert die Applikation (wenn überhaupt) etc)
> 
> Gruss



Hi und danke für deinen Beitrag. In meinem Projekt ist es so das ich ein Programm habe das unter dem Betriebssystem läuft, also eine ganz normale Software Anwendung, und in unbestimmten Zyklen sendet dieses Programm Informationen in eine MYSQL Datenbank. Nachdem das geschehen ist sollen unmittelbar und am besten gleich gleichzeitig mehrere andere Leute die das gleiche Programm auf ihrem PC installiert und in Betrie haben, darüber informiert werden das neue Daten in der Datenbank auf sie warten.

Das ist das Grundprinzip. Nun habe ich viel hin und her überlegt und Tipps gesammelt, einige Leute sagen es wäre am besten wenn die anderen User welche die Informationen aus der Datenbank auslesen, nachdem mein Programm neue eingeliefert hat, die ganze Zeit auch im gleichen Zyklus wie mein Programm die Datenbank abfragen sollen und andere Leute sagen das es besser wäre wenn man nachdem was neues in die Datenbank geschrieben wurde über ein anderes Programm die Daten an die User Programme verteilen sollte.

Hier ist es alles noch etwas durcheinander, ein Argument was mich auf den Gedanken brachte dann doch direkt die anderen Programme im gleichen Zyklus die Datenbank ab zu fragen war das Argument das wenn eine MYQL Datenbank es nicht schaft so viele Informationen schnell zu versenden, andere Programme es auch kaum schaffen können. Aber ich bin mir hier noch unsicher aber tendiere dazu die anderen User direkt von der Datenbank abfragen zu lassen und dazu muss ich auch irgenwas noch einrichten damit die anderen User die Abfrage machen können an die MYSQL Datenbank, also irgendwie Benutzerkonten Grants usw. habe ich mir dazu alles notiert und will es demnächst einmal angehen.


----------

